
List of worthwhile DOS games - jnazario
http://i2.wp.com/information2share.files.wordpress.com/2012/06/list-of-worthwhile-dos-games.jpg
======
dottrap
This is a great list. Little surprised Space Quest didn't make the cut.

------
fredsanford
Why a graphic instead of some form of text/html etc?

~~~
jnazario
it's what i found via the 8-bit future tumblr. i didn't make this, i'm just
sharing.

i was an Apple II user in the era of DOS, and went straight to macintosh. i
therefore had little interaction with many of these games, at least on DOS.

------
38leinad
oh my god! haven't played games in some time but i was just reminded to boot
up transporter tycoon when time permits...

